# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Organon Sustenon 250 Portugal

## xlcojones

I have started my cycle and I am super worried that I got fakes. One of the things I noticed is that 3 out of the 10 Amps have square edges and the rest are round. Can this be from the manufacturer or just plane old fakes?

----------


## Seajackal

Fake bro, you've got my reply in your other thread. The PROPLONATO says it all it's
Propionato in Portuguese = my mother-language.  :Wink:

----------

